# Photoshop zu Dreamweaver?



## anonymus1 (8. Februar 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man am besten die zerstückelten Grafiken einbinden kann.
Vielleicht in Tabellen, Frames oder Ebene.  
Bitte um Hilfe!  
mfg
anonymus1

ps:
Vielleicht kann mir noch einer sagen wie man so ein Menü macht, dass herunterklappt wenn man mit der Maus darüber fährt.


----------



## AKrebs70 (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo erst mal!



			
				anonymus1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man am besten die zerstückelten Grafiken einbinden kann.
> Vielleicht in Tabellen, Frames oder Ebene.



Was hast Du den gemacht? Hast Du da ein Bild mit dem Slice-Werkzeug auseinander genommen? Wenn Du das mit ImageReady gemacht hast bekommst Du doch die HTML mit der nötigen Tabelle ausgespuckt.



			
				anonymus1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ps:
> Vielleicht kann mir noch einer sagen wie man so ein Menü macht, dass herunterklappt wenn man mit der Maus darüber fährt.



Verwende mal die Suche in diesem Board. Z.B. Mouseover

Gruß
Axel


----------



## susi22 (8. Februar 2006)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast Du da ein Bild mit dem Slice-Werkzeug auseinander genommen? Wenn Du das mit ImageReady gemacht hast bekommst Du doch die HTML mit der nötigen Tabelle ausgespuckt.
> Gruß
> Axel



Hi AKrebs, soll das heissen, dass wenn ich im IR mein Layout mit Slices zerstückel, er es mir quasi in Mungerechte Häpchen packt, sodass ich in Dreamweaver oder Frontpage nicht erst gross mit Tabellen rumhantieren muss? 
Wenn das funktioniert muss ich mich wohl glatt noch mal mit IR auseinander setzen. (nicht so viel Ahnung hab von IR)


----------



## Peter Klein (8. Februar 2006)

@ Susi22:

So wie Axel schon sagte, IR spuckt Dir wenn du es abspeicherst in einem Ordner Bilder und HTML Code aus. Dann musst du nur noch die Bilder in die Tabellen einsetzen und fertig is.

Die Suchfunktion hier im Forum hat mir das hier ausgespuckt.
KLick dich doch mal da durch.Ansonsten findest Du über Google auch Tutorials wie man mit IR richtig scliced.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, existiert hier im Forum auch noch ein Slice-Tutorial.


Peter


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Februar 2006)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast Du da ein Bild mit dem Slice-Werkzeug auseinander genommen? Wenn Du das mit ImageReady gemacht hast bekommst Du doch die HTML mit der nötigen Tabelle ausgespuckt.


PS selbst macht das übrigens auch auf Wunsch


----------



## susi22 (8. Februar 2006)

Peter Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ Susi22:
> 
> So wie Axel schon sagte, IR spuckt Dir wenn du es abspeicherst in einem Ordner Bilder und HTML Code aus. Dann musst du nur noch die Bilder in die Tabellen einsetzen und fertig is.
> 
> ...



Dann hatte ich mich zu unverständlich ausgedrückt:suspekt:
Das man es direkt so reinladen kann- wusste ich. Was ich jedoch meinte war: Es wird ja alles als Bild da rein geladen. Auf einem Bild jedoch lässt sich nix schreiben. Will ich zb. also eine Navileiste machen, muss ich das Bild/ die Grafik als Hintergrundbild laden, sonst kann ich nicht auf der Grafik/ dem Bild schreiben. Und da wollte ich halt wissen, ob das auch irgendwie geht. Aber scheinbar nicht, also hat man keine Arbeit gespart.


----------



## Leola13 (8. Februar 2006)

Hai,



> Will ich zb. also eine Navileiste machen, muss ich das Bild/ die Grafik als Hintergrundbild laden, sonst kann ich nicht auf der Grafik/ dem Bild schreiben.



Irgendwie werd ich aus dem Satz nicht schlau ?  

... aber schau mal hier (unter Photoshop - Tutorials - ganz nach unten scrollen - Web Grafik mit Image Ready), das sollte dir ein ganzes Stück weiterhelfen.

Mit IR kannst du dir nämlich ein ganzes Stück Arbeit sparen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## moviemaster (8. Februar 2006)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, solltest du den Text einfach in PS darauf schreiben. PS legt dafür so oder so eine neue Ebene, so daß nachträgliche Änderungen auch kein Problem sind. Ein Menü ändert sich ja nicht so oft.

Die zweite Möglichkeit wären Ebenen in Dreamweaver. Die lassen sich dann auch ganz gut mit CSS formatieren. Allerdings funktioniert die Anzeige nicht wirklich sauber mit jedem Browser. Gibt erfahrungsgemäß immer Probleme.

Gruß Ole


----------



## susi22 (8. Februar 2006)

moviemaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings funktioniert die Anzeige nicht wirklich sauber mit jedem Browser. Gibt erfahrungsgemäß immer Probleme.
> 
> Gruß Ole



Eben genau da liegt das Prob. Es bringt mir nichts, die Schrift zb. vorher schon in PS zu schreiben und als ganze Grafik zu laden. 1. Wenn man es ändern möchte, was bei uns öfter vorkommt, geht das nicht und/oder macht zuviel Arbeit es abzuändern. Und 2. ist es mit den Ebenen wie du schon geschrieben hast. Es gibt grundsätzlich Probleme. Wie ich es auch setzen möchte, es sieht IMMER in jedem Browser anders/falsch aus.

@Leola13
siehe Frontpage- du kannst in eine Tabelle/Zelle ein Bild einfügen oder ein Hintergrundbild. Fügt man nur ein Bild ein, kann man nicht DRAUF schreiben. Nicht so beim Hintergrundbild.

Edit: Danke für den Link, ist echt hilfreich, denn irgendwie scheine ich zu blond zum Finden von IR Tuts.


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Februar 2006)

Ich weiß nicht genau was das Problem ist. 

 Menüpunkte sollten aus Text bestehen und nicht aus Grafiken (wenn es nicht anders geht, wird immer der "alternative Text"-Tag verwendet
 Vergesst CSS nicht. Man schneidet sich die Grafiken zurecht und baut sie per CSS zusammen. Wenn man aufpaßt ... sieht es in jedem Browser gleich aus.
 Man kann notfalls auch mit Tabellen arbeiten (Text in die Zelle und Bild in den Hintergrund) 
 Nicht streiten wie man es am besten macht, sondern alle Möglichkeiten aufzählen, welche zur Problemlösung taugen (brainstorming)

Ich halte mich nicht immer an diese Punkte, aber ich versuche es so oft wie möglich


----------



## anonymus1 (11. Februar 2006)

Ich habe jetzt die Tabelle mit den Teilen aus Imageready in einen Frame eingebunden und habe ein Problem.
Beim Frameset hat die Tabelle keinen Platz und man muss scrollen.
Bei Iframe stört mich der Rand rundherum und die schlechte Positionierungsmöglichkeit.
vll kann mir jemand helfen.
mfg
anonymus1


----------



## moviemaster (11. Februar 2006)

Hast du bei der Gesamttabelle und in den einzelnen Zellen Zellauffüllung, Abstände, etc. auf "0" gesetzt? Wenn die Felder leer bleiben, werden automatisch Abstände zum Rand erzeugt.

Ich hoffe die Hilfe ist richtig? Die Fehlerbeschreibungen sind nicht besonders aussagekräftig. Vielleicht kann die halbfertige Seite mal online gestellt werden, dann bekommt man ein besseres Bild von den Problemen.

Gruß Ole


----------



## anonymus1 (11. Februar 2006)

hi,
habs hochgeladen.
mit frameset sieht es so aus:
http://anonymus01.an.funpic.de/versuch1.htm
man muss mit den Pfeiltasten runterfahren um alles zu sehen.
mit iframes:
http://anonymus01.an.funpic.de/versuch2.html
der Frame hat so einen Rand der stört und man ihn nicht gut positionieren.

hoffe das macht das Problem deutlicher.
mfg
anonymus1


----------

